# Blazers fall had to happen eventually...



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

I think all fans knew they were as never good as their record. They are abysmal on defense which always was the case and werent as good offensively as they showed. 

Its crazy to say this but not sure they make the playoffs. Brutal sced left. Also I cant figure what in the hell has happened to lillard. He looks lost, uninterested, no confidence in offense and maybe one of the worst defensive PGs in nba. 

The popular theory if you believe in unicorns is that the blazers are tired which could be somewhat true and was a tough part of schedule BUT Ive watched every game and can tell its something much more then being tired. Gonna be a rough second half. A epic fall out of playoffs could be in store. 

They may need to make a deal just to make playoffs. Contender talk was always insane.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> I think all fans knew they were as never good as their record. They are abysmal on defense which always was the case and werent as good offensively as they showed.
> 
> Its crazy to say this but not sure they make the playoffs. Brutal sced left. Also I cant figure what in the hell has happened to lillard. He looks lost, uninterested, no confidence in offense and maybe one of the worst defensive PGs in nba.
> 
> ...


You don't think they'll even make the playoffs?

They have 32 wins and it's not even February yet. Not making the postseason would be an unprecedented disaster.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lillard has been bad defensively for a while. (Check the article on him in my sig.)

This team was not winning because of their defense. They were winning in spite of it. In order for the Blazers to be a contender they need to have the most efficient offense in basketball. Not top 5... number 1. Outside of that, they don't have the talent to get it done.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

GNG said:


> You don't think they'll even make the playoffs?
> 
> They have 32 wins and it's not even February yet. Not making the postseason would be an unprecedented disaster.


Yeah, despite everything I just posted... they'll make the playoffs. The only team currently in playoff position in the West that I see potentially falling out is the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blazers should be fine. Just hit a rough schedule in which they were 2-4 (Rockets, OKC, Warriors, Grizz. Beat Wolves and Nuggets). But they won 5 in a row previously. Seem streaky looking at their schedule lately.

I have thought they should go after Asik though depending on actual cost. Instead sitting tight.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> I have thought they should go after Asik though depending on actual cost. Instead sitting tight.


I agree. I guess they're reluctant to give up on C. J. McCollum and to take back the rest of Asik's deal. Still, I would pull the trigger if I were them and serious about contending.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Yeah, despite everything I just posted... they'll make the playoffs. * The only team currently in playoff position in the West that I see potentially falling out is the Suns*.


 I think we're doing pretty well without Bledsoe. He's expected to come back and I think McD will work his magic, w/pick(s), Okafor contract to make a move near deadline.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> I think we're doing pretty well without Bledsoe. He's expected to come back and I think McD will work his magic, w/pick(s), Okafor contract to make a move near deadline.


I'm not positive that the Suns will fall out. I just think Memphis has the potential of going on a run with Gasol back in the fold and over-taking them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm not positive that the Suns will fall out. I just think Memphis has the potential of going on a run with Gasol back in the fold and over-taking them.


That's true. Grizz seem to be turning a corner recently. On fire actually, wow. Won 8 out of 9. 

Ironically, they've owned the Suns when they met so far.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

suns are just like the blazers... at some point a major regression happens. also suns are going through the easiest part of their sched.... once west games kick in they will be out of playoffs 100%. no way they finish ahead of grizz or even minny.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mixums said:


> suns are just like the blazers... at some point a major regression happens. also suns are going through the easiest part of their sched.... once west games kick in they will be out of playoffs 100%. no way they finish ahead of grizz or even minny.


Speaking in absolutes? We'll see..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blazers were never a legitimate contender to get to the Finals. But they'll absolutely make the playoffs. I'll admit I was wrong about them, though. I didn't see them being this good at the beginning of the season. But they've proved me wrong. Until they fix their defense, though (especially Lillard), they're not going anywhere. TP, CP3, Westbrook, Curry, will eat them alive in the playoffs. Hell, even Dragic and Conley will.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> That's true. Grizz seem to be turning a corner recently. On fire actually, wow. Won 8 out of 9.
> 
> Ironically, they've owned the Suns when they met so far.


Yeah, Memphis is getting in the playoffs. Not sure who is falling out yet, but they're going to get one of those eight spots.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

GNG said:


> Yeah, Memphis is getting in the playoffs. Not sure who is falling out yet, but they're going to get one of those eight spots.


The thing is, I don't think Dallas will be the team that drops out if they stay healthy. They seem like they finally have their roles established.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mixums said:


> suns are just like the blazers... at some point a major regression happens. also suns are going through the easiest part of their sched.... once west games kick in they will be out of playoffs 100%. no way they finish ahead of grizz or even minny.



What has Minnesota shown you to make you believe they're going to have a better record? All they've done is underachieve.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

They'll finish with 4th seed in West and be bounced in second round.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

I think minny goes on a run..... however grizz are in and I think they take suns or blazers spots


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the Blazers are not a top-3 seed, I think they get bounced in the first round.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Portland's going to have to try pretty hard to fall out of the playoffs entirely. They're something like 8 or 9 games ahead of the ninth-place team.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Bogg said:


> Portland's going to have to try pretty hard to fall out of the playoffs entirely. They're something like 8 or 9 games ahead of the ninth-place team.


Have u watched them play lately??? I mean they couldnt stop high school kids from scoring. How they beat SA and OKC x2 is a mystery.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blazers would finish with 45 wins even if they finished the season 12-24 from here on out. The winning percentage for the remainder of the season would need to be on par with - for example - the Utah Jazz thus far.

And that's not happening.


----------

